# Heat Diffuser or ... ?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

My gas stove is hard to adjust very accurately at low flame heights, and often I can't get the flame low enough for my needs. Would a heat diffuser (if that's the right term) help, and if so, what should I look for when buying one? If the diffuser won't help, what might (short of getting a new stove)?

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## slo_ted (Sep 8, 2006)

I have the same trouble with my gas range and I find the diffuser works well. I can simmer at lower temps without losing the flame. This flame-out problem is compounded in my home because the stove is located close to an exterior door and on the lowest possible setting it gets blown out when the door is opened. I bought the first one I saw so I really don't know what to look for. Cheap is nice. Mine has a wooden handle which helps when moving it from one burner to another.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks ...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've got a cast iron one and a stainless steel thing with layers of cupped sieve holed whatevers. Both work. I'm probably partial to the cast iron.

Phil


----------

